# Spree is out of his daggone mind...



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Let me start this thread off by saying F*** Spree. He's an idiot. 

He gets offered 3 years/27 million dollars and he says this ****. 

"Why would I want to help them win a title?" he said. "They're not doing anything for me. I've got a lot at risk here. I've got my family to feed."

This greedy mofo is pissing me off. You really think you're worth 3 years/42 million dollars, huh? You're 34 years old and getting worse.

I would just let his contract run out and tell him to don't bother to pack, we'll ship you you're stuff, you ignorant mofo. Pisses me off. This clown really believes he is a star player. No, newflash, you punk, you're only paid like one. You're a role player now. But you want 14 mill a season, give me a break. 

This is why when Spree's deal runs out, I hope no one signs him. He's an ungrateful SOB and he can't feed his family on 9 million dollars. Oh please. Maybe, because he realizes he won't get another job after this, so he is going to need more disposable income. 

Spreewell really pisses me off. :upset:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Agreed, and as far as I'm concerned, forget Spree, and just start Wally and Hassell, 2 guys that actually want to play...


----------



## Volcom (Mar 28, 2004)

It makes me laugh when he says stuff like ''who's gonna look after my family, who's gonna look after Spree?'' etc etc...The dude made like $14.6 million last year and he's gonna make that again this year, what the hell did he do with it all? 99.9% of people in the world will never see that much money in their lifetime let alone a year..What a greedy ****. He needs to get a grip on reality.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

i agree, he is acting like a punk. for 14.6 million you should be able to "feed" your family for their lifetime and their childrens lifetime.
I actually think 27mil-3yrs is a tad too high as well, but i can live with it. We should should just trade him, there has to be a team out there somewhere who wants to have a lot of extra cap space next year, since this is the last year in his contract.
I like the move of sending him to boston for ricky davis and raef lafrentz. Seems like boston is kind of rebuilding anyways.
Minnesota trades: SG Latrell Sprewell (16.8 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 3.5 apg in 37.8 minutes)
Minnesota receives: C Raef LaFrentz (7.8 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 1.4 apg in 19.3 minutes) 
SF Ricky Davis (14.4 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 3.3 apg in 31.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +5.4 ppg, +5.4 rpg, and +1.2 apg. 

Boston trades: C Raef LaFrentz (7.8 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 1.4 apg in 19.3 minutes) 
SF Ricky Davis (14.4 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 3.3 apg in 31.3 minutes) 
Boston receives: SG Latrell Sprewell (16.8 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 3.5 apg in 82 games) 
Change in team outlook: -5.4 ppg, -5.4 rpg, and -1.2 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED
 

However, i think that the wolves should extend Cassells contract, and i think he deserves a pay raise, since it seems that he is actually underpaid.

Or maybe somehow get Kidd:
Minnesota trades: SG Latrell Sprewell (16.8 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 3.5 apg in 37.8 minutes) 
PG Sam Cassell (19.8 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 7.3 apg in 35.0 minutes) 
Minnesota receives: PG Jason Kidd (15.5 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 9.2 apg in 36.5 minutes) 
PF Aaron Williams (6.3 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 18.6 minutes) 
SF Ron Mercer (5.0 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.6 apg in 13.2 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -9.8 ppg, +4.6 rpg, and +0.1 apg. 

New Jersey trades: PG Jason Kidd (15.5 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 9.2 apg in 36.5 minutes) 
PF Aaron Williams (6.3 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 18.6 minutes) 
SF Ron Mercer (5.0 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.6 apg in 13.2 minutes) 
New Jersey receives: SG Latrell Sprewell (16.8 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 3.5 apg in 82 games) 
PG Sam Cassell (19.8 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 7.3 apg in 81 games) 
 

I am just sour on spree right now. Hopefully he will come to his senses and get something reasonable signed before Wednesday, and we gcan get down to the business at hand of winning the title.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

If Latrell Sprewell doesn't sign an extension with Minnesota, he is going to discover next summer that no one is willing to pay him more than the MLE. He is an idiot for turning down 27 million dollars.

What Sprewell needs to do is help Minnesota win a championship. If Rasheed Wallace had not gotten traded to the Pistons and helped them win a championship, no way would he have gotten as much money as he did. So if Sprewell whines, becomes a cancer, and gets his *** traded to a mediocre team, he might as well be taking a huge pile of his cash and setting it on fire.

I think Kevin McHale is going to have a talk with Spree, and Spree will realize that the best thing he can do is have another solid year for Minnesota. So this doesn't change my belief that Minnesota will win the championship.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Let me start this thread off by saying F*** Spree. He's an idiot.
> 
> He gets offered 3 years/27 million dollars and he says this ****.
> ...


Come on, man, chill. 

How is Spree gonna feed his family with only 9 million dollars a year? 

What do you expect them to do, starve?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Volcom</b>!
> It makes me laugh when he says stuff like ''who's gonna look after my family, who's gonna look after Spree?'' etc etc...The dude made like $14.6 million last year and he's gonna make that again this year, what the hell did he do with it all? 99.9% of people in the world will never see that much money in their lifetime let alone a year..What a greedy ****. He needs to get a grip on reality.


He can't feed his family on that salary...what do they eat, diamonds?

I'm going to work my whole life and I won't even make close to $14.6 million, and he's complaing cause he's might have to make only like $9 million for playing a season of basketball? He's a ****ing retard.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> 
> 
> He can't feed his family on that salary...what do they eat, diamonds?
> ...


It's not even that. 9 million a year for a soon to be 35 year old washed up SG, is extremely generous, if not downright stupid by McHale and Taylor and *yet* Spree thinks it's an insult. WOW.

What a ****in douche bag. He's going to find himself blacklisted and out of the league. If you take it upon yourself to ruin a title contender's chances because you haven't sign an extension, and your on the bad end of 35 years old, incredibly inconsistent, are beginning to show a penchant for trash talking and never backing it up and a cancerous attitude, give me one good reason, why anyone should sign you period? Even for the league minimum. 

He'll find his *** blacklisted just like JR Rider. What a dummy.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Good, I'm not the only one who got a little irked by Sprewells comment that "he has a family to feed." What in the hell does he feed them then, diamonds? 




Anywho, if the Timberwolves would have won the title last season, Minnesota probably would have inked him to this deal with no problems. However, they didn't win it all, and Sprewell is not worth more than 9 million dollars a year. If his contract topped out at 9 mill per season, that would be fine, but he's obviously looking for more than 9 mill as an average salary. 




With Wally and Hassell there, Minnesota has no reason to give the banks to Sprewell, nor Cassell. Both guys did very well last year for Minnesota, but I personally don't think either one of these guys deserves the kind of dough they are looking for.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Good, I'm not the only one who got a little irked by Sprewells comment that "he has a family to feed." What in the hell does he feed them then, diamonds?
> 
> 
> ...


You'd pay 9 million dollars a year to a soon to be 35 year old Spree (for 3 years) when he probably shouldn't be starting past this year? I would tell him:

"Hit the road Jack."


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Waive this loser.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Look on the bright side though guys, he didn't choke anyone. That's a plus.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

you guys, he has a big family, leave him alone. no but i find that just as affending as the comparisions of war and the court. People out there dont have anything, and they cant find food for their family. Wow, you are a frickin NBA player, and he gets paid that much in a year, 80% of amerca wont make that in a life time. He is taking the chance in the nba for granted, many people have worked tehir buts off just to get their dreams chatered.

not sure if this trade works but here it is

wolves trade
wally
spree
erv

wolves get from the raptors
vc
morris peterson
woods


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> not sure if this trade works but here it is
> 
> wolves trade
> ...


wow.. hold on a second there... how could spree and wally fetch you VC. That's almost as bad as the propose trade in a NY article with Houston and Anderson for VC + fillers....


----------



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

That trade isnt as bad as you think. Wally is a east coast type player, where he can shoot the lights out. Spree still has something in his tank to help a team win, look at what he did last year as a third option here in minny. I think it would have to be more like spree/wally/erv for just VC, where they wouldnt give up mo pete with him, but who care, giving up 3, 2 players that do want out of minny now for a superstar. This would be our lineup:
pg: Cassell
SG: Hassell
SF: VC
PF: Garrnett
C: Kandi
Bench: T HUD, madsen, Griffin, hoiberg, and would have to get a back up center. 

Hell, make a trade with NY and send spree back and wally for K. Thomas and either Houston, Penny, or Tim Thomas. 
Portland with Spree, wally and something else for Shareef, D Miles

I dont know, let me know what everyone else thinks could be a possible good trade.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

well if that is your veiw and only get a guy like vc, our front court where help is needed will be gone because then we really dont have a backup center. I say we do the ricky davis and lafrentz for spree.

pg: cassell
sg:hassell
sf: szczerbiak
pf:Garnett
c: kandi

bench: 
pg- hudson
sg- davis
sf-hoiberg
pf- griffin
c- lafrentz
c-ervin
pg-carter?bell
That gives us an amazing bench.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I'd pass on that...

You'd take LaFrentz's terrible contract and Ricky Davis just to get rid of Spree?

Nah...


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

I dunno, i heard that Ray Allen was on the trade block. I would love to see the wolves try to get him.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i dont think so. UNLESS wally is gone. lets say wally heads to ny, we bring in thomas and company, then yeah.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kaniffmn</b>!
> I dunno, i heard that Ray Allen was on the trade block. I would love to see the wolves try to get him.


I've been saying this since before Spree lost his damn mind...not that I wasn't lovin' Spree, but it was obvious many times last season that his best days were behind him. That and I'm a huge Ray Allen fan. I'm sure that Seattle would welcome the $14.6 in cap room at the end of the summer.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

well allen is a FA after this season. He will more than likey ask for the same or more money. I am also sure the sonics dont want to give up allen for spree, it is a horrible trade. Maybe add cassell and daniels, i think they would look at it but then i thnk we get ripped off.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

But at least Ray Allen is still young enough and in his prime so that paying him more isn't a bad move on the Wolves part, or a crazy request on Allen's part.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I dont think we would have the kind of money to make him think that he is needed here. IF the sonics are dumb enough to do a spree for allen trade, im all for it, but that seems almost impossible. Right now, looks like wally is starting, sprewell is being booed by fans but still is loved, so hopefully reality hits these guys, and we could hopefully win a ring.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

why would he want to help the wolves win a championship? that is a disgrace! maybe sprewell is the one garnett should be punching.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

spree is just trying to get what he wants, he is making a HUGE deal out of something that shouldve been dicussed within the orginization, between him and the front office. not the media or locker room.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

The Timberwolves NEED Ray Allen, and Ray Allen NEEDS the Timberwolves. With Ray we can actually justify paying a player what he is expected to demand unlike spree, he is much younger than spree, and i think he would fit in better with this offense. The only thing is we'd have to get rid of spree and either wally, cassell, or t-hud to get allen. If you ask me, this deal would be incredible for the wolves for the present and the next few years. Please...Find a Way


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

You'd think that with 14.6 million, he'd be able to afford a better haircut.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kaniffmn</b>!
> I dunno, i heard that Ray Allen was on the trade block. I would love to see the wolves try to get him.





It's over if Minnesota can pull in Allen without giving up Cassell.


----------

